# Nurse Assessor from UK to Jo'burg



## Caraibrit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello,
I haven't posted much in the two years I've registered on the site. That is because I have been busy re-inventing my qualifications.

I'm a registered adult nurse with a BSc. Nursing, an A1 assessors' qualification. I also have a law and Masters degree in law, with a teaching qualification. I am at present assessing in care homes in my local area and am being mentored to register as an IV for a reputable awarding body present in Jo'burg.

I would like to set up a centre to deliver vocational training in health and social care and assess care in health and social care establishments perhaps even in colleges and universities around Joburg, but am struggling with information on the current environment for this. To do this, I would primarily like to work in this environment to get a feel for the way care is delivered, particularly to the elderly. I am aware that I am thinking in a British way and this idea may not translate easily to areas around Joburg. I have been told by a senior of a reputable awarding body that a centre runs in the same way as it runs in the UK. However, There is UK funding to run these kinds of training centres in the UK. I have read accounts of funding being given to deliver training to various sectors in industry, but none that includes health and social care.

Can anyone out there shed some light on the assessing situation in SA?
Many thanks,

Caraibrit


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I know nothing of your particular field and I know that getting info from the HPCSA does not happen, they have not answered the main switchboard in the past 4 years.
I suggest you send this lady an email outlining what you want to do iro the training facility
Prof. Nobelungu Julia Mekwa (Deputy Chairperson) at National health research committee ,
she is Dean of Nursing Science (or was) at one of the SA Uni's and ask her advice on who and where to contact at the Nursing Science division of the SAMH .

I also suggest you contact the Dept of Health at Department of Health but dont be in a hurry for a reply.
quick look at SA Nursing Council - Approved Nursing Education Institutions might also help you.


----------



## stuart72 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Funding is SA*

While I have no knowledge of nursing I am aware of the industry specific SETAS which you may need to be accredited with, and who may then direct people to you whose training they will fund on behalf of the individual.

You can find info on these through google.co.za search.

Good luck


----------



## scott4490 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Continuing Care Assessments*

Hello

We are a UK medical company currently producing various NHS reports for legal cases.

We are now looking for an experienced Continuing Healthcare Assessor to review medical history reports and then write a Needs Portrayal Analysis report. 

These are for Care Home claims and so experience here is essential - if you are interested in taking report by report basis for a fixed fee then please get in touch 

scott [at] mediciconsultancy.co.uk


----------



## Caraibrit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello Daxk,
Many thanks for the info. I have written to Prof. Nobelungu Julia Mekwa and hope to hear from her shortly. I don't want to go into nursing per se, only use the qualification and clinical sills in the health and social welfare sector.
I have made extensive searches and read up reports by HWSETA and am trying to find a link and works for downloading the updated SSPs for the Gauteng area. Assesors are listed on the Scarce and Critical list by HWSETA, who also list their approved training providers which I will make contact with at some future point.
hanks again,
Caraibrit


----------



## Caraibrit (Nov 14, 2009)

*HWSETAs*



stuart72 said:


> While I have no knowledge of nursing I am aware of the industry specific SETAS which you may need to be accredited with, and who may then direct people to you whose training they will fund on behalf of the individual.
> 
> You can find info on these through google.co.za search.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Stuart72
Many thanks for your reply. I have made a wide internet search and found the HWSETA website whom I have written to today. I am going to liaise with the country representative for City and Guilds International with whom I work under an approved training provider in the UK. Perhaps they can enlighten me on the process of registering as an approved training provider.

Regards,
Caraibrit


----------

